

Ask HN: Can you accept payment through native android or iPhone app? - gdhillon

Hi All,<p>I'm new to mobile side of the things so just wondering if you can accept payment through your native iPhone or Anroid application. I'm looking for integration with PayPal or some payment gateway where you can accept CC.<p>Thanks,
======
aditij
PayPal has Mobile Express Checkout for example:
[https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&c...](https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&content_ID=developer/e_howto_api_ECOnMobileDevices)

------
glimcat
You can run a web browser on either. Everything from there is UX.

SaaSy should work.

------
massarog
Try <http://squareup.com>

~~~
gdhillon
Hi Massargo,

I'm looking for a way for users to buy stuff through my mobile application.
For example If user is shopping for a phone through my application then I want
to accept the payment within the mobile application via paypal or any other
payment gateways.

Squareup is a card reader which is not what i'm looking for.

Thanks,

~~~
allwein
Your app is disallowed according to the iOS Approval Guidelines.

~~~
gdhillon
Do you mean you cannot accept payments from your mobile application?

------
gdhillon
Ok I think I found it. Amazon has a service mobile payment service:
<https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business?sn=devfps/mps>

